# my dog was in a commercial today!



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never been to a shoot before so had no idea what to expect. It was a national commercial for a restaurant and my dog and I were in it. I had been told that I wouldn't be seen on camera except for maybe a sleeve showing, but I was in full view. It felt so weird.

We did the same scene over and over even though the director kept saying: "that was great." I brought a helper from my club to help keep my dog's attention and that worked very well. They wanted him to look alert and he had to run every time, so he kept running to the helper for a bite which made him very happy.

The people in charge loved him as he was busy sucking up to them and everyone else by actively trying to get people to play with him and his ball before shooting. Then, when he was able to do what they wanted over and over and over without fail, they really loved him. 

At the end, they had him do some barking for sound effects and they were so impressed that he would do that on command and keep barking. They were so happy with him that they were thinking up more ways to use him, but ran out of time.

All in all, it was a fun time and I would certainly do it again. I think I'll keep my dog now that he's finally bringing in some money instead of me spending it on him all the time 

There will be a link soon to the finished commercial for all to see.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That's really cool!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats! I can't wait to see a link to the commercial!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:thumbup: but you already know what I think of Spydie.  Now I'm going to have to stock up on those treats for the big star! I'll have to decide which picture I want him to autograph for me.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL, they say its good for a GSD to have a job, congrats!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

PS. I'll have to get several copies autographed. Anyone want's a copy, I'll be selling them for $5 each. (More after the commercial aires and he becomes a big star - so you better get a copy now!)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Only if I get a percentage of those autographs!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Elaine said:


> Only if I get a percentage of those autographs!


Ok, but only a small percentage.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

When will we get to see it?!?!?!?!?!?!?! HURRY! 

Very cool - cannot wait to see it!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

That is awesome! Make sure you post a link for everyone to see!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Very cool!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome!!Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! I can't wait to see it


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> When will we get to see it?!?!?!?!?!?!?! HURRY!
> 
> Very cool - cannot wait to see it!


What place was it for?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't know! It's like...suspense...I don't like suspense!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So exciting!!!

I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet they are writing a new commercial now for your Star!







Congrats, can't wait to see it!


Ok....we can't use the smileys now unless we pay for them??? Does anyone else see _"premium member"
_ where I tried to put the cool smiley? Sorry for the highjack, but this is too much!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I do! :rofl: (inappropriate laughter - sorry)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cool and congrats! can't wait to see it


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Very impressive! Can't wait to see the commercial!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not allowed to say who the client was as there are apparently commercial wars going on out there that I never knew about. I can only tell once the commercial is done. I am dieing to see it too!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is so cool! Can't wait to see it!


----------

